# Matrix T5-XT Extreme review



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

I was sent a tub of Matrix T5-XT to try as I'd never used this product before. I waited a couple of weeks before posting a review so I could see if any improvements were made.

I must say I am impressed with the product so far, I take 1 tab of a morning and this seems to give me an energy boost first thing which lasts a good few hours, I've also noticed that my stomach is flatter and the love handles are going.

i always thought these products were appetite suppressants but its quite the opposite for me I seem to be eating more.

So all in all a good product, one which is working for me and one I will buy again.

Thanks Matrix Nutrition for the free sample, much appreciated. :thumb:


----------



## MatrixNutrition (Jun 5, 2013)

@Gab - Fantastic review of the Matrix T5-XT Fat Burners mate, really appreciate it.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Glad you like it mate !! Nice review, first rage 2.0 and now this mate haha, your cupboards will be filled with matrix soon mate :lol:

Have to give the whey a try soon


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

MatrixNutrition said:


> @Gab - Fantastic review of the Matrix T5-XT Fat Burners mate, really appreciate it.


No probs mate, just being honest. :thumbup1:


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Glad you like it mate !! Nice review, first rage 2.0 and now this mate haha, your cupboards will be filled with matrix soon mate :lol:
> 
> Have to give the whey a try soon


I know mate, got paid today as well so probably stock up later.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

I have these in the cupboard and after a good review I am running to find my coach to ask if I can use them lol.

Top review and another thing pointing to me using matrix when I next buy my whey!!!

You need to do blackcurrant whey @MatrixNutrition


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Gab said:


> I know mate, got paid today as well so probably stock up later.


Haha you legend ! Make sure you let me know what you order mate ! and put the usual 'look at all my new supplements' pic on twitter


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> I have these in the cupboard and after a good review I am running to find my coach to ask if I can use them lol.
> 
> Top review and another thing pointing to me using matrix when I next buy my whey!!!
> 
> You need to do blackcurrant whey @MatrixNutrition


I remember you saying mate, I was going to pm you, no need now..lol if you can use them, as I said working for me.. :thumbup1:


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Haha you legend ! Make sure you let me know what you order mate ! and put the usual 'look at all my new supplements' pic on twitter


Will do mate. :thumb:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Gab said:


> I remember you saying mate, I was going to pm you, no need now..lol if you can use them, as I said working for me.. :thumbup1:


Will ask him about them then. Should help me along  Thanks for thinking about sending me a pm aswell!!


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

How can you handle the sides off it aha!!


----------



## Dannyjb (Jul 8, 2013)

hi sorry for jumping in on your post, ive just recently bought some matric xt t5's and unsure how to take them? ie do i take them with food or on a empty stomach? i have had thermobol before and clenbutarol so not first time for taking stuff. but was ages ago so unsure this time.

any info would b appreciated

thanks


----------



## MatrixNutrition (Jun 5, 2013)

Dannyjb said:


> hi sorry for jumping in on your post, ive just recently bought some matric xt t5's and unsure how to take them? ie do i take them with food or on a empty stomach? i have had thermobol before and clenbutarol so not first time for taking stuff. but was ages ago so unsure this time.
> 
> any info would b appreciated
> 
> thanks


 @Dannyjb - Hi mate, thanks for picking the T5 XT's! These are powerful fat burners so you may want to consume them with food initially to assess your tolerance for them. I think the benefits will be equally as good whether you take them with or without food in my opinion, so probably best off taking them with food.


----------



## Dannyjb (Jul 8, 2013)

thanks for the fast an helpful reply... i will start them tomorrow along with food and see how it goes 

dan


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

The OP claims it seems like he's eating more whilst taking them.

As a fat burner and something you'll be taking alongside reduced calories, I can't think of anything worse.

The first thing I'd look for in a fat burner would be its ability to suppress appetite.


----------



## loui (Jul 30, 2013)

Dux said:


> The OP claims it seems like he's eating more whilst taking them.
> 
> As a fat burner and something you'll be taking alongside reduced calories, I can't think of anything worse.
> 
> The first thing I'd look for in a fat burner would be its ability to suppress appetite.


hi whats the differnce between matrix t5 fat burners extreme labs t9

fat burners?


----------

